# معلومات تهمك عن قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



## الملك العقرب (10 يونيو 2007)

قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


الوطن الأصلي 
أسيوط 
الأسم قبل البطريركية 
نظير جيد قبل الرهبنة والقس أنطونيوس السرياني بعدها
والأنبا شنودة أسقف عام التعليم والمعاهد الدينية 
الدير المتخرج منه 
السريان
تاريخ التقدمة 

محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة
الأنبا رويس بالعباسية 


+ ولد البابا شنودة الثالث في قرية سلام التابعة لإيبارشية منفلوط في 3 أغسطس 1923 م. 
+ انتقل إلى دمنهور حيث عهد بتربيته أخوه الأكبر روفائيل ، فدرس في مدرسة الأقباط الأبتدائية ثم درس بمدرسة الأمريكان ببنها. 
+ انتقل مع الأسرة إلى القاهرة وسكنوا في حي شبرا حيث درس بمدرسة الايمان الثانوية حيث نال إعجاب معلميه لتفوقة ودماثة خلقة. 
+ بعد حصوله على شهادة الثانوية التحق بكلية آداب القاهرة قسم تاريخ وحصل على الليسانس في الآداب سنة 1947 م. 
+ التحق بالكلية الحربية وتخرج منها سنة 1948 م. وكان الأول على دفعته. 
+ قبل تخرجه من كلية الآداب التحق بالكلية الإكليريكية و تخرج منها 1949 م بتقدير (ممتاز) وكان أيضا الأول على دفعته. 
+ عمل بالتعليم في المدارس الثانوية ولكنه تركها لرغبته في تكريس وقته لخدمة الله. 
+ اصبح مدرسا للكتاب المقدس واللاهوت بالكلية الإكليريكية. 
+ كان يخدم بمدارس الأحد في أماكن كثيرة خاصة بكنيسة القديس الأنبا انطونيوس بشبرا وكنيسة القديسة مريم بمسرة و جمعية النهضة الروحية بشارع فؤاد بشبرا. 
+كان يرأس ملجأ مدارس الأحد بشارع روض الفرج. و اختير مدير لتحرير مجلة مدارس الأحد. 
+ اشتاق إلى حياة الوحدة والسكون في البرية فترك العالم ومضى إلى دير السريان ببرية شيهيت حيث لم يمضي زمانا طويلا لإختياره حتى رسمه الأنبا ثاؤفيلس أسقف الدير راهبا بإسم الراهب انطونيوس في يوم 18 يوليو سنة 1954 م ، و كان عمره 31 عاما وقت رهبنته فأخلى ذاته 
+ تدرج في الخدمه في الدير امينا للمكتبه ومسؤلا عن المطبعه ونشر المخطوطات وعن الضيوف الاجانب. وأحيانا كان مسؤلا عن الزراعه والمباني … 
+ اشتاق لحياة التوحد فاعتكف في قلايته داخل الدير و تركها إلى أخرى بالحديقة خارج الدير الذي تركه بعد ذلك فأرشده الله إلى مغارة أحد القديسين تبعد عن الدير حوالي 12 كيلو مترا وكانت تمر عليه فيها اسابيع لا يرى وجه انسان وكانت فرصه للخلوه مع الله والقراءه والتأمل والدراسة والتشبع بأقوال الأباء. 
+ رسم قسا تحت الحاح ابنائه الروحيين في 31 أغسطس سنة 1958 م. 
+ تكلم الله في قلب ابينا الطوباوي الأنبا كيرلس السادس ان يختار الراهب انطونيوس للأسقفية. ولكن لعلمه انه لن يقبل ان يترك البرية أحضره من هناك دون ان يعلمه بشيء خوفا من هروبه فلما حضر الراهب انطونيوس و ركع أمام البابا كيرلس ليأخذ بركته وضع البابا كيرلس يده على رأس ابونا انطونيوس قائلا : 
"شنوده أسقفا للاكليريكية و مدارس التربية الكنسية و سائر المعاهد الدينية" 
فلم يستطع ان يهرب من يد البطريرك. و بكى كثيرا… 
+ تمت رسامته في كاتدرائية القديس مرقس الرسول بالأزبكية في 20 توت الموافق 30 سبتمبر 1962 م. صار أول أسقف للتعليم. فإهتم بمدارس الأحد و مناهجها وتنظيمها واهتم بالاكليريكية ومستوى التعليم فيها و كان يقوم بعظته الأسبوعيه لكل الشعب والتف الناس حوله في حب شديد. 
+ وكان و هو اسقفا للتعليم يقضي نصف الاسبوع في المدينة يعظ ويدرس والنصف الاخر في الدير. على ان علاقة البابا بالرهبنة لا تقتصر على عيد رهبنته بل تمتد إلى حياته وعلاقته بالاديره. 
+ وحينما رقد قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس في الرب يوم 9 مارس 1971 م. اجتمع المجمع المقدس برياسة الأنبا انطونيوس القائمقام البطريرك ليتدبر أمر أختيار البطرك الجديد لمرات عديدة طال فيها النقاش حتى استقر الرأي على اختيار خمسة من مجموع المرشحين تمت بينهم الانتخابات و أستقرت عن اختيار ثلاثة منهم هم نيافة الأنبا شنوده أسقف التعليم و الأنبا صموئيل أسقف الخدمات و القمص تيموتاؤس المقاري. 
+ و أجريت القرعة الهيكلية يوم الأحد 31 اكتوبر 1971 م فأختارت العناية الإلهية الأسقف شنوده ليكون البابا الـ117 في سلسلة باباوات الإسكندرية. 
+ قام البابا شنوده بعد توليه كرسي مارمرقس برسامة الكثير من الآباء الأساقفة و الكهنة الجدد حتى انتعشت الخدمة. و أهتم بالكلية الإكليريكية فأصبح لها فروع كثيرة. وأسس معهد الكتاب المقدس ومعهد الرعاية و التربية. 
+ يكاد يكون البابا الوحيد في تاريخ الكنيسة ، الذي لا يمر عليه اسبوع دون ان يقضي جزءا منه في الدير … و قديما كانت زيارات البابوات للأديره حدثا يكتب عنه في تاريخهم وسيرتهم. 
+ كذلك تعمير البابا للأديره ، سواء الاديره القديمة مثل دير الانبا باخوم بحاجر ادفو ومار جرجس بالرزيقات ، والعذراء بجبل أخميم ، ودير الأنبا شنوده بسوهاج ، ودير القديسه دميانه بالبراري بالأضافه إلى أديرة وادي النطرون. 
+ كذلك امتدت حركه الرهبنه أيضا إلى المهجر و اهتم قداسته بأول دير في المهجر و هو ديرنا العامر ببرية كاليفورنيا و أرسل بعض الرهبان لتعميره حتى اعترف المجمع المقدس به في سنة 1993 م وتم سيامه نيافه الحبر الجليل الأنبا كاراس أسقفا للدير و أصبح هناك رهبان يحملون اسم الأنبا أنطونيوس بديره العامر ببرية كاليفورنيا ، و أيضا أفتتح قداسته ديرين أخرين باستراليا و هناك دير بإلمانيا ، واخر بافريقيا و بلاد كثيره تريد ان تأخذ بركه وجود دير عامر باراضيها. 
+ و قام قداسته بزيارة معظم الإبروشيات و زار كنائسنا في أوربا و أمريكا و السودان وليبيا وقام بزيارة لأثيوبيا و روما. 
+ و في عهده بنيت كنائس كثيرة في داخل مصر و خارجها في كثير من بلاد العالم. و اهتم 
قداسته بإكمال بناء الكاتدرائية و المقر البابوي الجديد. و وضع حجر أساس مستشفى مارمرقس. 
+ و مازال قداسته يعمل لخدمة الكنيسة. 
نسأل الله أن يحفظه لنا سنين عديدة وأزمنة مديدة سالمة لخير كنيستنا
ليتمجد اسم الله القدوس كل حين 4 هاتور 1688 للشهداء - 14 نوفمبر 1971 للميلاد​


----------



## امجد جمال (28 يناير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص لكم ونريد المزيد
:wub::99::08::66::new8::36_22_25:


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 يناير 2010)

:spor2:





امجد جمال قال:


> شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص لكم ونريد المزيد
> :wub::99::08::66::new8::36_22_25:


مرسي يا امجد باشا علي الكلام الرقيق الرب يحميك


----------



## coptic hero (29 يناير 2010)

*تاريخ طويل وملئ بالآمجاد*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 يناير 2010)

coptic hero قال:


> *تاريخ طويل وملئ بالآمجاد*​


 
فعلا ربنا يميد في عمره و ينفعنا بصلاواته مرسي يا جميل علي الرد


----------



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2010)

*الرب يخفظ لنا قداسته

شكرا للموضوع الرائع جدا

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## besm alslib (30 يناير 2010)

*شكرا على المعلومات *

*وربنا يحميه ويكون معاه*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (30 يناير 2010)

*بحبك اوى يا ابويا شنودة ربنا يخليك لينا على طول 

مرسية يملك على الموضع الجميل ده وواحشتنا مواضيعك ​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (30 يناير 2010)

الرب يديم لنا حياة سيدنا البابا 

مرسى يا ملك على الموضوع الجميل ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 يناير 2010)

*معلومات جميلة جدا
ربنا يحفظ لنا قداسة البابا
شكرا علي الموضع الجميل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 فبراير 2010)

مرسي يا اخوتي علي الردود الجميلة ديه و ربنا يبارك في حياتكم


----------

